# SOLD - 18' 2014 Aire cat raft and 2000 Big-tex trailer (w title) - 4k$ - Golden, CO



## fastkev (May 5, 2011)

_Moving away and winter special_

Included is the Yeti cooler, 3 oars, straps, 2 large ammo cans, bimini, raft bag, cooler seat cover, mesh drop bag, spare tire
The trailer had the bearing repacked about 4 years ago. The wheels have never been submerged at the boat launch because you can easily get it on or off with the roller bars. This is a heavy duty trailer that can handle 3 rafts with gear and kayaks.
An oar lock is bent about an inch inward (pictured below) but doesn't seam to change performance. The guys at Down River said to mount new oar locks to the bars to make it even. People say it can be bent back but I'll skeptical
Besides the slight bend in the oar lock, the frame and tubes are in pretty good condition. There's a few scratches but nothing major.
-The bottom of the frame has some rust spots and does stain gear below it on the trailer but nothing major
- The only other previous owner had a motor on it and took it down the Grand Canyon twice

This is a great deal and is worth twice this in the summer. I'm moving out of state so hope to hook it up.


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

Whoa! A boat and trailer package at a reasonable price?! Good man Kev. If I wasn't already hurting for space...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s a sweet deal.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

That is indeed a sweet deal. It's a good thing I live so far away.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, I concur. Sweet deal.


----------



## Inoturtle (Feb 13, 2021)

I have never seen an oar tower setup like that. Who makes that frame? Have you ever experienced any flex in the holey metal? Did you like the adjustability that it appears to have? Does it only match up with one specific makers oar towers or is it fairly universal?


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Inoturtle said:


> I have never seen an oar tower setup like that. Who makes that frame? Have you ever experienced any flex in the holey metal? Did you like the adjustability that it appears to have? Does it only match up with one specific makers oar towers or is it fairly universal?


Hey sweet rig and deal! Sold fast!

That's an original tallboy welding frame, the punch plate works awesome for a deck. It is rigid, no flex to speak of. The penalty is it's a little heavy but so is plywood. It works great with the recretec oar locks, I also used their tallest oar locks as I'm 6'8" but I also used the NRS oar locks mounted to the outer frame rail (allowed for stacking boats better).

Love to see the photos of its life after ours, that boat was my favorite for big water desert trips. Good luck to the new owner!


----------

